# Shampoo



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all, i would like to know, what kind of shampoo do you use for your golden? I use Nature's miracle brand now but after that, there is no smell left ( fragrance ) 
I am looking a shampoo will stay the smell after for couple days til their hairs get dirty again

Any suggestion? thank you


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Jack had terrible dandruff and skin issues. After 7 years of trial and error, we found Sebolux. A name brand. Yes, you could certainly create your own solution with some research. Look up their name with active ingredients. 
Bless your baby. We said goodbye eight weeks ago and I still yearn for him, skin issues and all


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry, read your post wrong. As far as scent staying power, I have to ask our groomer. Subira smells of grooming 8 weeks later. She was boarded while we were in the states with Jack. She also has a different type of fur. It's very husky and thick. She still smells delicious. I'll find out


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

ang.suds said:


> Sorry, read your post wrong. As far as scent staying power, I have to ask our groomer. Subira smells of grooming 8 weeks later. She was boarded while we were in the states with Jack. She also has a different type of fur. It's very husky and thick. She still smells delicious. I'll find out


Thanks Ang, yes max hair is very thick and seems like absorb the scent too fast. i tried few of brand but still can't find the scent stay for a couple days hahaha


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK... keep in mind my guys spend the majority of their time inside (they sleep in my bed at night and follow my mom or whoever around the house during the day). Dogs who spend any portion of their time outside will generally have a more doggy smell. 

Other thing is both guys are very healthy and have no skin issues + they get weekly baths. The worst smelling dogs I've run into had an uncontrolled skin problem (hot spots or excess oils related to thyroid, etc). Generally you can feel that on the coat as well, their coats feel saturated with oils. 

The other thing too, I don't necessarily think dogs should smell like perfume to be clean. Most dogs have their own natural smells which if they are healthy inside dogs - is a pleasant smell actually. We had one dog who always had a honey sweet type natural smell. Another always smell faintly like sawdust. Jacks and Bertie both have very different scents. <- All of this probably makes me sound like a dog-sniffing weirdo LOL. But these are things I notice and don't really mind.  

OK all that said! 

Good shampoos =

Cowboy Magic (Rosewater shampoo) <- This is generally my go to shampoo for both dogs. I use it straight out of the bottle. 

All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning <- What I just really use on Bertie for dog shows. This I absolutely dilute. 

Perfect Coat <- They have a tar based shampoo. I don't remember the name. But it's already diluted and rises out very easily. I love this stuff during summer when the dogs may be swimming more frequently and need more frequent baths. 

Adams flea and tick shampoo <- I use this in summer when the dogs go somewhere where I would venture to guess there are ticks. As I don't use flea/tick preventatives on either dog, it's important to cover just in case.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I find my dogs need more frequent baths when they stay inside because they tend to start smelling doggy - when they spend hours outdoors every day they tend to smell like fresh air & sunshine unless they go rolling 

I use Isle of Dog Shampoo & Conditioner - usually from the Everyday collection. I have found Amazon prices to be wallet friendly. 
I have used Cowboy Magic and will probably use again but tend to reserve this for when I think the dogs coat may tangle or need extra help - especially during burr season.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just bought Isle of Dog. I've been using the deodorant spray for over a year and LOVE it. It's a nice, masculine cologne-like smell. So I just went and bought the shampoo and conditioner. I haven't tried those yet, so can't say how they will work with his coat. But the scent is fabulous and the spray works wonders.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm actually the opposite and do not like my dogs to smell like perfume. I've been using Chris Christensen's Day to Day brand: Day to Day Shampoo & Conditioner More Information Page It leaves a faint pina colada smell that fades leaving very clean pups.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually started making my own natural shampoo the last time I bathed Lily. Didn't have much of a smell, but I really liked how soft her coat was. I don't think my dogs ever have a doggy odor as they are indoor most of the time. In the summer Tayla is in and out of her pool, so I don't bathe her very often because frankly what's the point. Typically, they get bathed every two months. I'll probably use my new shampoo mixture for a while and see how I like it. 1 cup dish soap that is free of color, scent, etc. Several brands make it. 1 cup purified water (we have a Pur filter) and 1 cup organic apple cider vinegar (natural cloudy kind) and several drops of lavender essential oil. They say it helps with fleas. Don't know, but it does smell nice. Because it's not very concentrated I do use a lot of it, but it's inexpensive and I can make more so I'm good with that.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> OK... keep in mind my guys spend the majority of their time inside (they sleep in my bed at night and follow my mom or whoever around the house during the day). Dogs who spend any portion of their time outside will generally have a more doggy smell.
> 
> Other thing is both guys are very healthy and have no skin issues + they get weekly baths. The worst smelling dogs I've run into had an uncontrolled skin problem (hot spots or excess oils related to thyroid, etc). Generally you can feel that on the coat as well, their coats feel saturated with oils.
> 
> ...



Thanks Megora,
max is stay inside and just play in the backyard which is not so much grass but dirt and i bath him weekly especially if i feel his hair full of dirt already like stick together not soft

I tried like oatmeal and shedless shampoo too, they were smell good before use to his hair and this new one smell nice but after i wash the foam, it just suddenly no scent anymore left 

Actually he doesn't stink but just his natural smell from his body. Like my other dog, everytime after grooming at petsmart always smells good and stay for 3 days at least then his natural smells comes back

but i will give it a try some of from your suggestion, thanks


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I find my dogs need more frequent baths when they stay inside because they tend to start smelling doggy - when they spend hours outdoors every day they tend to smell like fresh air & sunshine unless they go rolling
> 
> I use Isle of Dog Shampoo & Conditioner - usually from the Everyday collection. I have found Amazon prices to be wallet friendly.
> I have used Cowboy Magic and will probably use again but tend to reserve this for when I think the dogs coat may tangle or need extra help - especially during burr season.


Thanks Sunrise, hahahaha yes sometimes in the summer time especially here in NV, if we are going somewhere for a bit while, they are stay in the backyard which is barely has some grass but dirt, and max love to stay under patio with full of dirt.

Actually are the shampoo i already tried were good except not left any bit scent after or maybe his smell just kinda strong 



CStrong73 said:


> I just bought Isle of Dog. I've been using the deodorant spray for over a year and LOVE it. It's a nice, masculine cologne-like smell. So I just went and bought the shampoo and conditioner. I haven't tried those yet, so can't say how they will work with his coat. But the scent is fabulous and the spray works wonders.
> 
> Amazon.com : Isle of Dogs Keratin Volume Sulfate Free Shampoo, 16 Fluid Ounce : Pet Shampoos : Pet Supplies


Thanks CStrong73, will check it out



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm actually the opposite and do not like my dogs to smell like perfume. I've been using Chris Christensen's Day to Day brand: Day to Day Shampoo & Conditioner More Information Page It leaves a faint pina colada smell that fades leaving very clean pups.


Thanks Dallas for the information, no i don't want smell too strong, just a bit of scent like you know that he just take a bath hahahhaa


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Try the doggy deodorizer spray in between washings!

Amazon.com : Isle of Dogs Violet and Sea Mist Odor Neutralizing Spray, 6 Fluid Ounce : Pet Colognes : Pet Supplies

It also comes in a couple other scents....grapefruit and berry champagne I think.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I actually started making my own natural shampoo the last time I bathed Lily. Didn't have much of a smell, but I really liked how soft her coat was. I don't think my dogs ever have a doggy odor as they are indoor most of the time. In the summer Tayla is in and out of her pool, so I don't bathe her very often because frankly what's the point. Typically, they get bathed every two months. I'll probably use my new shampoo mixture for a while and see how I like it. 1 cup dish soap that is free of color, scent, etc. Several brands make it. 1 cup purified water (we have a Pur filter) and 1 cup organic apple cider vinegar (natural cloudy kind) and several drops of lavender essential oil. They say it helps with fleas. Don't know, but it does smell nice. Because it's not very concentrated I do use a lot of it, but it's inexpensive and I can make more so I'm good with that.


Thanks Tayla's Mom, yes max is take often bath in the summer, or after swim at the lake so his hair will be soft and shiny again


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> Try the doggy deodorizer spray in between washings!
> 
> Amazon.com : Isle of Dogs Violet and Sea Mist Odor Neutralizing Spray, 6 Fluid Ounce : Pet Colognes : Pet Supplies
> 
> It also comes in a couple other scents....grapefruit and berry champagne I think.



Will do CStrong, thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I find my dogs need more frequent baths when they stay inside because they tend to start smelling doggy - when they spend hours outdoors every day they tend to smell like fresh air & sunshine unless they go rolling .


 I love the smell of their coats when we are out hiking at least.... it does smell of sunshine. Jacks especially.  

But every outside dog I've met - they could knock you over with that doggy smell. Extra musky.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

We used *Ecto-Soothe* by Virbac with our Pooklook throughout his life and never had any problems with it and his coat was always soft and smelled nice too for a few days. We use it now with our pup Polar and it seems to work just as well with him.
Plus, it protects against fleas and ticks without being harsh on their skin (Pooklook never got any fleas or ticks in his life). Pooklook was an indoor couch potato, but had daily walks and went out hiking to the mountain almost every weekend.
I must warn you that the odor is not quite a perfumy or flower bouquet kind of smell but rather a "clean" or "just bathed" type, hmm... not sure how to explain it, its nice I guess.
I hope this helps... good luck.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

we use the oatmeal version of this http://www.johnpaulpet.com/pet-products/?categoryid=1000


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> I love the smell of their coats when we are out hiking at least.... it does smell of sunshine. Jacks especially.
> 
> But every outside dog I've met - they could knock you over with that doggy smell. Extra musky.


Hahahaa yes max smell of sunshine too after our daily walk, but actually our Vet said he is smells good not like some of dogs they met are stinky )



Pooklook said:


> We used *Ecto-Soothe* by Virbac with our Pooklook throughout his life and never had any problems with it and his coat was always soft and smelled nice too for a few days. We use it now with our pup Polar and it seems to work just as well with him.
> Plus, it protects against fleas and ticks without being harsh on their skin (Pooklook never got any fleas or ticks in his life). Pooklook was an indoor couch potato, but had daily walks and went out hiking to the mountain almost every weekend.
> I must warn you that the odor is not quite a perfumy or flower bouquet kind of smell but rather a "clean" or "just bathed" type, hmm... not sure how to explain it, its nice I guess.
> I hope this helps... good luck.


Thanks Pooklook, looks like Pooklook same with Max, daily walks, hike, swim but max play on dirt in the backyard hahaha.




Bosn'sMom said:


> we use the oatmeal version of this Dog & Puppy Shampoo, Conditioner, Eye Drops and Dental Cleaning Products | John Paul Pet


Thanks Bosn's Mom, i will check it out.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

I bought the kong shampoo and she normally smells great until she does something and needs to have a bath again.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Jleigh said:


> I bought the kong shampoo and she normally smells great until she does something and needs to have a bath again.



Thanks Jleigh, i will sniff the kong shampoo then


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

I love the john paul stuff and use the pet head products too


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I use the John Paul dog shampoo too. It smells pretty good and they have a whitening shampoo too.


----------

